# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  China se situó como el principal comprador de madera peruana a agosto, según Adex

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, oct. 10 (ANDINA).-* China se situó como el principal comprador de madera peruana entre enero y agosto de este año, con pedidos por 37 millones, 561 mil dólares, mientras que el segundo lugar lo ocupó México con una demanda de 19 millones, 505 mil dólares, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
Estados Unidos se situó en tercer lugar con importaciones forestales por 14 millones, 740 mil dólares.  
Adex señaló que también son destinos importantes la región especial de China, Hong Kong, con compras por tres millones, 744 mil dólares, República Dominicana (dos millones, 395 mil dólares) y Nueva Zelanda (un millón, 617 mil dólares), los cuales destacan por haber aumentado su demanda.  
Los nuevos destinos registrados en el período enero-agosto del 2008 son Lituania, Bulgaria, Filipinas, Senegal y Austria.  
Entre enero y agosto las exportaciones del subsector forestal sumaron 90 millones 500 mil, reflejando una caída de 41 por ciento, según Adex.  
Añadió que la madera peruana se exportó en diez rubros entre los que destacan los productos semi manufacturados con ventas por 36 millones, 098 mil dólares, madera aserrada (33 millones, 879 mil dólares) y madera chapada y contrachapada (nueve millones, 278 mil dólares). 
Los demás rubros que se exportan por montos menores son muebles y sus partes (cuatro millones, 794 mil dólares), productos para la construcción, madera en bruto, productos manufacturados y tableros de fibras y partículas, entre otros.  
Las principales empresas exportadoras de madera son Maderera Bozovich, IMK Maderas, Maderera Vulcano, Triplay Amazónico, Consorcio Maderero, Nature Word, Weiman, Nature América e Industrial Ucayali.  
De otro lado, el gremio exportador anunció la realización de la V Convención Nacional Forestal Desarrollando Oportunidades de Negocio en el Sector Forestal y la Industria Maderera, el próximo 16 de octubre, a fin de difundir las últimas tendencias de los mercados mundiales y una serie de herramientas que permitirá enfrentar la crisis en mejores condiciones.  
El evento contará con la presencia del presidente del Comité Forestal de Adex, Santiago Echecopar, quien estará acompañado en la inauguración de la ministra de la Producción, Mercedes Aráoz .  
Se contará con la presencia de expositores internacionales como Takeichi Ishikawa, de la Organización Internacional de Maderas Tropicales (OIMT) de Japón, Bernard Cassagne, del Forest Resources Management de Francia, e Ivan Tomasselli, de la STCP Ingeniería de Proyectos de Brasil, y la clausura estará a cargo del ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova.  
En la convención se discutirá acerca de la situación y futuro de los bosques de producción permanente en el Perú, la rentabilidad del manejo forestal sostenible, el financiamiento forestal y marcos de inversión, el manejo forestal en bosques tropicales y las tendencias del mercado de la Unión Europea para productos maderables.Temas similares: Artículo: China se consolidó como principal mercado peruano en el 2011 Artículo: EEUU es el principal comprador de pisco al adquirir el 37.5% de lo exportado Artículo: Exportaciones de madera sumaron US$ 114 millones creciendo 30% entre enero y agosto de este año Artículo: China extiende liderazgo como principal productor alimentos Holanda es principal comprador del grano de cacao exportado por Perú a la Unión Europea

----------

